
Coffee – Resources for home espresso - Alupis
http://www.math.columbia.edu/~bayer/coffee/
======
thomas
Amusing but outdated. Maybe check out
[https://www.49mmtamper.com](https://www.49mmtamper.com) for more up-to-date
information on the La Pavoni and other espresso machines.

